# First table



## Rorban1 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is the first project I've done. It is a coffee table and yes it's stained. :dunno: The wife really like its and its extremely functional. Constructed from a sheet of plywood some 2x4s and 2x2s. I like how it turned out, however, I wish I had spent more time on the fine details... The things I notice that no one else will 

The first photo is the table up on my "bench" getting finished. The second is the final product waiting for use!


----------



## Rorban1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Second photo. Enjoy!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2012)

I think you're the most talented woodworker I have ever met. I've tried, but I have never been able to build a coffee table that can hover upside-down on the ceiling. 

Really it's a pretty table and if it makes the wife happy you're a very successful woodworker. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2012)

The table on the ceiling actually has some upside if you think about it long enough... but the foot beside it is a different story...
Nice job on the table!
Scott


----------



## Rorban1 (Oct 21, 2012)

The picture is upside down?

Edit: It didn't look that way on my ipod where I uploaded it from! sorry lol


----------



## JMC (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice table but I like your sawhorse construction too, it says a lot.


----------

